# Jr Gents Ink



## Chewy3939 (May 17, 2013)

Whats the best ink for a Jr Gents Fountain Pen? I recently turned my first Jr Gents fountain pen and put in the cartridge that came with it and its terrible ink. It keeps seizing up, will delay when writing, and seems to be a watery black color. Is this the ink or the nib or me causing these problems? Regardless, what is the best ink, both bottled and in cartridges, to use with a Jr Gents pen?


----------



## seamus7227 (May 17, 2013)

i personally prefer to use the Schmidt Rollerball ink that EB sells. I dont know who else sells it, but it writes like silk!


----------



## Donovan (May 17, 2013)

I normally take the kit cartridge out and replace it with a Private reserve

Donovan


----------



## Monty (May 17, 2013)

Ditto on what Donovan said about Private Reserve ink. Exotic Blanks carries it. Noodlers ink is another good brand.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 21, 2013)

So far I've been very happy with Private Reserve.  DC Supershow Blue is my most popular when I give customers a choice of color they want in their new pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2013)

My personal opinion is we'd all be better off if we got fountain pen kits without the stock cartridge, which in my opinion serves only to give you something to test the pen with and then should be deep sixed.  Ink seems to be a little tricky.  Private Reserve are good cartridges that write well (mostly) but I have heard that some of their inks write better than others.


----------

